# MOVING - Upstate NY (Rome/Utica Area) - 4 Males Need Homes!



## Pandorascaisse (Mar 12, 2014)

I know I have not been on here in a long, long while. And it's been an amazing year and a half with my boys, but unfortunately, I am moving in early September and am unable to take them with me. They will be coming with ANY leftover supplies I may have, boxes, fleece, food, water bottles, bedding, etc., two cages and possibly a CN (would be willing to part with it for $150, but I cannot let it go for free). I would like a small rehoming fee, but it's only because I really, really need the money for this move.

They are currently split into 2 groups (3-1) as Moose is having some hormonal issues, but previously they were split 2-2, and they have all lived together harmoniously up until a few months ago. They will be able to be reintroduced when Moose calms down. They have been living in the same CN, just split apart from each other, and still see one another occasionally with no flare ups or huffing. All boys are people-friendly, they have never bitten me or anyone else who has handled them. When they were younger, my father reported being "bitten" through the bars - but we discovered he was just improperly feeding them and didn't have context as bite vs trying to grab treats.

Ouija and Tarot have both recently been to the vet (within the past 6 months) for issues with paw injuries, but after antibiotics both have gotten clean bills of health. No other health issues have been present so far outside of sniffles.

Please, I've posted this on at least four different rat groups. I've had two people interested, but neither panned out and I need _help_. I don't want to leave them here, but my SO has females already and it's going to be so expensive to ship them and it's just not something that I am able to do.

I also cannot post pictures right now as the site isn't letting me, but...
Tarot - dove (beige) hooded
Ouija - black hooded
Baby - dove (beige) berkshire
Moose - black berkshire

None are neutered.


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

You could try this group if u havent already: https://www.facebook.com/groups/upstatenyrats/


----------



## Pandorascaisse (Mar 12, 2014)

Thank you for the group, joined & posted.


----------



## Pandorascaisse (Mar 12, 2014)

There have been no bites. If anyone has any other groups for me to try, I gladly would. Even just telling people helps my boys' chances of getting a home.


----------



## Pandorascaisse (Mar 12, 2014)

Still looking for help!


----------



## Dackie (Sep 1, 2015)

Pandorascaisse said:


> Still looking for help!


where you able to get them adopted?


----------

